# Topics > Agriculture >  Autonomous tractors, Bear Flag Robotics, Inc., Newark, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bear Flag Robotics, Inc.

Driverless tractor on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Bear Flag Robotics - Drone reel

Jul 31, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Bear Flag Robotics 2020

Premiered Jan 29, 2021

----------

